# My Betta Drawings!



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm practicing drawing Bettas nowadays.  I'm looking into getting a betta but still have some research to do, money to save, and convincing my parents. 










Here's a trading card I made.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

These are great! Even the plants look perfect.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i hope you get a one that you love like how much i love lunar soo much. petco has the widess selection, unless you want to buy on from a breeder (which are kinda to darn expensive to me D=)
if you want to do practice just tell us tp give you a pic ;D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i hope you get a one that you love like how much i love lunar soo much. petco has the widess selection, unless you want to buy on from a breeder (which are kinda to darn expensive to me D=)
> if you want to do practice just tell us tp give you a pic ;D


REALLY?!!  I'm running out of pics and need some to practice. Do you have some?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes XP i only have 4 and half betta fish, yes i said half since my lil bro isn't giving up his betta while that betta nearly starve to death and has popeye poor oceanist he is so pretty =[


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the trading card looks silly, i put out a HM!!! LOL XD


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

What's an HM?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

half moon it ok it too me awhile to know them to


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Okey dokey! ^.^ Thanks! LOL! I'm still getting used to setup at this forum.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea i know^_^ here basics:

HM-half moon
DT- delta tail
DBT- double tail
VT-veil tail
CT- crowntail
PK- plakat
HMPK- halfmoon plakat
PKDBT- plakat double tail
HM CT- halfmoon crown tail
hope you get the hang of it


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you sooo much! This'll help a lot.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

anytime =]]


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

betta trading cards???


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol sounds funny


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

They're actually artist trading cards. You can draw anything you want on them.


----------

